# need blizzard help? let us know



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

we are ready to head out with the beast of the east call me 301.655.5695 to set up details

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109364


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

oh I would love to go help do some pushing on the east coast... if the money was therepayup


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1172556 said:


> oh I would love to go help do some pushing on the east coast... if the money was therepayup


I agree any one looking for a sub?


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Top Dog

please please take pics/video of the beast working ...that thing is awesome, would love a pic to hang in my office

Jc


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

working on an action poster once they look the way I want I will send you one


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks .... i hope you do well with the beast


----------

